# [RISOLTO] Problema Nepomuk e sesame2 all'avvio di KDE

## fbcyborg

Salve, 

Ieri ho aggiornato KDE alla versione 4.4, e Nepomuk da allora mostra sempre un avviso nella tray bar dove dice:

"Nepomuk was not able to find the configured database backend 'sesame2'. Existing data can thus not be"

Ho fatto una ricerca e sono giunto a questo thread. C'è uno che dice di fare il seguente passaggio:

```
urpmi soprano-plugin-sesame2
```

Ed un altro che dice che funziona!

Ovviamente quello è per mandriva. Cercavo un analogo per Gentoo, ma mica lo trovo.

Qualcuno sa come risolvere?

Non ho capito nemmeno bene quale sia il problema.

----------

## xdarma

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ieri ho aggiornato KDE alla versione 4.4, e Nepomuk da allora mostra sempre un avviso nella tray bar dove dice:
> 
> "Nepomuk was not able to find the configured database backend 'sesame2'. Existing data can thus not be"
> 
> Ho fatto una ricerca e sono giunto a questo thread. C'è uno che dice di fare il seguente passaggio:
> ...

 

Hai provato a vedere quando compili nepomuk se i "plugin" vengono abilitati?

A me era capitata una strana situazione in cui ho dovuto ri-compilare a ritroso parecchi pacchetti tipo soprano, virtuoso, ecc. senza che la compilazione fallisse, ma perché durate il "make config" non trovava il componente e quindi non abilitava il supporto benché fosse già installato.

Questa "catena" di ricompilazioni me la ricordo piuttosto lunga, dell'ordine dei 5-6 pacchetti.

Non so se mi sono spiegato e se era questo che cercavi  ;-)

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao, 

sinceramente non ho capito bene cosa intendi per "plugin" abilitati. Non sono molto "esperto" di Nepomuk, quindi qualsiasi cosa mi dici potrebbe essere arabo.

Comunque ho provato a ricompilare soprano, virtuoso-odbc e virtuoso-server, ma il messaggio continua a comparire.

Grazie!

----------

## xdarma

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> sinceramente non ho capito bene cosa intendi per "plugin" abilitati.

 

Veramente neanch'io  :-)

Provo con un esempio. Se ricompilo nepomuk, a fine configurazione (prima della produzione del binario) l'output della compilazione assomiglia a:

```

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

-- The following external packages were located on your system.

-- This installation will have the extra features provided by these packages.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

   * Soprano - Semantic Desktop Storing

   * Shared desktop ontologies - Desktop ontologies

   * Nepomuk - Nepomuk Libraries

   * Soprano Virtuoso Backend - Virtuoso storage backend for Soprano

   * Soprano Raptor Parser - RDF parser plugin for Soprano

   * Soprano Redland Backend - Redland storage backend for Soprano

   * OpenSLP - SLP (Service Location Protocol) implementation

   * libattica - A library to access Open Collaboration Service providers

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

-- Congratulations! All external packages have been found.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

```

Nel tuo sistema probabilmente il "soprano sesame2" non viene trovato e quindi non viene abilitato.

Allora devi ricompilarti "soprano qualchecosa" e controllare sempre la fase di configurazione se le "extra features" sono abilitate dall'output della compilazione. Per esempio:

```

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-- Soprano Components that will be built:

   * Redland storage backend

   * Sesame2 storage backend (java-based)

   * Virtuoso storage backend (Run-time dependency: Virtuoso)

   * Raptor RDF parser

     (including TriG parser)

   * Raptor RDF serializer

   * The CLucene-based full-text search index library

   * D-Bus server/client support

-- Soprano Components that will NOT be built:

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

```

Nel mio caso è servito a qualchecosa.

Ho aumentato la confusione?

----------

## fbcyborg

No, sei stato chiarissimo!  :Smile: 

Ecco cosa compare a me da subito:

```
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

-- The following external packages were located on your system.

-- This installation will have the extra features provided by these packages.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

   * Soprano - Semantic Desktop Storing

   * Shared desktop ontologies - Desktop ontologies

   * Nepomuk - Nepomuk Libraries

   * Soprano Virtuoso Backend - Virtuoso storage backend for Soprano

   * Soprano Raptor Parser - RDF parser plugin for Soprano

   * Soprano Redland Backend - Redland storage backend for Soprano

   * OpenSLP - SLP (Service Location Protocol) implementation

   * libattica - A library to access Open Collaboration Service providers

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

-- Congratulations! All external packages have been found.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

```

Però comunque anche ricompilando nepomuk non cambia nulla.

----------

## xdarma

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

 

Se tutti i "plugin" di nepomuk sono stati abilitati forse devi cercare qualcosa che abbia a che fare con soprano e/o sesame.

Potresti lanciare la ricompilazione di soprano e allegare la configurazione pre-building come hai fatto per nepomuk?

Grazie.

----------

## fbcyborg

Bingo!

```
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-- Soprano Components that will be built:

   * Redland storage backend

   * Virtuoso storage backend (Run-time dependency: Virtuoso)

   * Raptor RDF parser

     (including TriG parser)

   * Raptor RDF serializer

   * D-Bus server/client support

-- Soprano Components that will NOT be built:

   * Sesame2 storage backend (java-based)

   * The CLucene-based full-text search index library

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

```

Forse bisogna compilare con la flag USE java attiva?

Se ti servono altre informazioni, chiedi pure!  :Wink: 

Grazie a te!

----------

## xdarma

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Forse bisogna compilare con la flag USE java attiva?
> 
> 

 

Per i pacchetti coinvolti, le mie USE sono:

```

[ebuild   R   ] dev-cpp/clucene-0.9.21b  USE="threads -debug -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/cantor-4.4.4  USE="handbook -R (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -ps" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/redland-1.0.10-r2  USE="mysql odbc ssl xml -berkdb -iodbc -postgres -sqlite" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/soprano-2.4.3  USE="clucene dbus java raptor redland virtuoso -debug -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/nepomuk-4.4.4  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

```

Ma la mia installazione è piuttosto scarna, quindi non è detto che funzioni come vuoi tu.

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se ti servono altre informazioni, chiedi pure! ;)
> 
> 

 

Temo ti dovrai arrangiare con cicli di sbaglia/modifica/riprova perché l'unico "trucco" che conoscevo te l'ho già detto: controlla il risultato di configure durante la compilazione  ;-)

Ricordati di ricompilare i pacchetti della catena "a salire" in modo da abilitare tutti i "plugin" disponibili.

----------

## fbcyborg

Qualcosa di diverso c'è, specialmente tu hai pacchetti che io non ho installato:

```
[ebuild   R   ] dev-cpp/clucene-0.9.21b  USE="-debug -doc -threads" 1,504 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/redland-1.0.10-r1  USE="berkdb ssl xml -iodbc -mysql -odbc -postgres -sqlite" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-blas-0.1  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/soprano-2.4.3  USE="dbus raptor redland virtuoso -clucene -debug -doc -java -test" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sci-libs/blas-reference-20070226  USE="-debug -doc" 5,208 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/blas-1.0  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/nepomuk-4.4.4  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/R-2.10.1  USE="X cairo jpeg nls perl png readline -bash-completion -doc -java -lapack -minimal -threads -tk" 19,244 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/cantor-4.4.4  USE="R handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -ps" 58,403 kB

```

Inoltre vedo delle USE flag diverse. Provo ad uniformarmi a te!  :Very Happy: 

Modificando le USE flag locali ecco come cambia la cosa:

```
[ebuild   R   ] dev-cpp/clucene-0.9.21b  USE="threads* -debug -doc" 1,504 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-db/unixODBC-2.3.0  USE="minimal -odbcmanual -static-libs" 1,763 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/cantor-4.4.4  USE="handbook -R (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -ps" 58,403 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/redland-1.0.10-r1  USE="mysql* odbc* ssl xml -berkdb* -iodbc -postgres -sqlite" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/soprano-2.4.3  USE="clucene* dbus java* raptor redland virtuoso -debug -doc -test" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/nepomuk-4.4.4  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

```

----------

## fbcyborg

Forse mi hai risolto il problema.

Appena riavviata la sessione e nell'area di notifica sono comparsi i seguenti messaggi:

 *Quote:*   

> Converting Nepomuk data to a new backend. This might take a while.
> 
> Old backend: sesame2
> 
> New backend: virtuosobackend

 

In realtà questa cosa non l'ho capita. Intuisco solo che è cambiato ciò che sta alla base dell'indicizzazione dei files. Il motore forse. Booh!

Adesso sta ancora facendo il cambio e appunto ci vorrà un po'.

Di fatto, mi chiedo perché abbia dovuto fare questo cambiamento. Mah!

EDIT: alla fine il problema si può dire risolto. Anche se tutto ciò proprio non mi torna.

----------

## xdarma

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Di fatto, mi chiedo perché abbia dovuto fare questo cambiamento. Mah!
> 
> 

 

Credo sia perché hai impostato le USE per redland da "berkdb -mysql -odbc" a "mysql odbc -berkdb".

Forse ti bastava abilitare le USE "java clucene" per soprano.

Ho dovuto abilitatare globalmente mysql solo perché ho letto che dovrebbe essere l'unico abbastanza supportato in KDE4.

Contemporaneamente ho disabilitato tutti gli altri db-engine per questioni di manutenibilità.

Ciao

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho capito, grazie per le informazioni.

Stesso problema sul portatile, risolto allo stesso modo.

Ciao!

----------

## Zizo

Ho riscontrato anche io lo stesso "problema", che nasce dalla disponibilità di tre distinti backend per soprano: sesame2, redland e virtuoso.

Ognuno con i suoi piccoli difetti: il primo è molto pesante e basato su java, il secondo è più leggero ma lento, il terzo dovrebbe essere il migliore ma ancora in fase sperimentale. E ognuno ha le sue USE flag, rispettivamente java, redland e virtuoso.

Con kde-4.3.5 soprano veniva compilato con +java (quindi sesame2) e senza redland che non era abilitato, tanto meno virtuoso che ancora non era supportato.

L'errore riportato si ha perché nel file ~/.kde/share/config/nepomukserverrc ereditato dalla precedente verione di kde, era impostato l'uso del backend "sesame2", quando in realtà questo non è più disponibile.

Per come la vedo io il problema si risolve o eliminando i file relativi all'indicizzazione, compreso quello sopra citato che verrà ricreato per utilizzare virtuoso/redland, o, come avete fatto, installare entrambi i backend (quello usato con kde 4.3.5 e quello che si vorrà usare), per permettere la conversione dell'indice e adattarlo al nuovo sistema di indicizzazione.

Penso di poter tranquillamente affermare che, se viene seguita la seconda strada, dopo il primo avvio di nepomunk con relativa conversione, si possa eliminare sesame2, e quindi rimuovere la USE java da "dev-libs/soprano", che ormai è diventato inutile e, almeno nel mio sistema, richiede svariate dipendenze.

----------

